# FS: local bred show quality half-moon bettas (new bettas 10/06/11)



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

These males are born on march 18, 2011. Their fin length has not reached full length yet. Their color should also intensify as they grow too. They are quite young and are already a very good size. These pictures really do not do them justice. They are much more gorgeous in person. If properly taken care of, they will live for quite some time and grow even more stunning. Thank you 

Male #4:$20

















Male #5:$20

His body is covered in a purple sheen like his tail but it wouldn't show in the picture. I couldn't get him to flare for pictures so these are of him non-flaring (what he looks like usually).


















Male #6: SOLD

















Male #2: $20
New Pictures from June 10, 2011

His body has turned very dark (almost black) covered with a blue/purple sheen that shimmers as he swims.


----------



## r/t (Dec 15, 2010)

PM'ed you.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Male 1 sale pending

Thank you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

male 1 sold


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

The red/blue is the one that is sold?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

No. It was one almost identical to the one still for sale


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

new pictures added


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

male #2 on hold for martialid10t

thank you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

New bettas added


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Up to the top


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated op, took down sold fish. What you see is what is available at the moment. Thank you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Male #6 is sold. Thank you


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

athena said:


> Male #6 is sold. Thank you


Jealous of the new owner. =P

Can't wait for the little ones to grow!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol you will get yours. He has gone to a great home  really happy for him.


----------

